

Ask HN: What framework is best for someone with a C++ background? - lsc

So, for a person with a strong C++ background, what webapp development framework/language is likely to be the easiest to learn and use?  And then, what are the 3 best books to introduce that framework to someone who doesn't know the language, but does have a strong C++ background?
======
aston
If your C++ fu is really, really strong, you might wanna check out OKWS
(<http://www.okws.org/>). The performance is sick, as you might expect, but I
can tell you from experience that it's not for the faint of heart. The
asychronous coding makes for some really tough debugging situations, among
other things.

~~~
lsc
Nice! hm. and Python support means that even those without as much C++ foo can
contribute. I will check it out.

